

Can cultural issues cause plane crashes? - beggi
http://blogs.wsj.com/middleseat/2008/12/04/malcolm-gladwell-on-culture-cockpit-communication-and-plane-crashes/

======
beggi
According to:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/08/asiana-
boeing-77...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/08/asiana-
boeing-777-crash-pilot-sfo)

the Korean Asiana pilot was an experienced pilot with little experience with
Boeing 777, while his co-pilot had a lot of experience with Boeing 777. It's
unlikely, but possible that cultural issues were involved in the crash.

